# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  شرط در usecase diagram

## afsaneh.asp

سلام
چطور بايد تو نمودار usecase دياگرام نشون بدم كه كاربر با اين يوز كيس در ارتباطه ولي به شرطي كه لوگين كرده باشه،يعني اين Actor ،كاربر لوگين شده اس.چون خود login هم خودش يه usecaseهستش چطور نشون بدم آيا؟

و مهم اينكه به غير از actor و login بقيه package ان چون خودشون باز زير مجموعه اي دارن شامل چندين usecase .خواهش ميكنم كامل منو راهنمايي كنيد .
ممنون ميشم

----------


## m.hamidreza

در UseCase Diagram این موارد ذکر نمیشن. یوزکیس ها کلیت هستن و جزئیات اصلا مطرح نیست. حتی در نوشتن UseCase Spec هم به جزئیاتی مثل login کاری نداریم.  
جور دیگه ای که میشه به قضیه نگاه کرد اینه که دو تا اکتور دارین یکی مهمان و دیگری Registered. که یوزکیس login فقط مال کاربر Registered هست نه مهمان و طبیعتا یوزکیس ثبت نام هم مال اکتور مهمان هست.(البته این یه نوع نگاه میتونه باشه)
نکته دیگه و در واقع اصلی اینه که یه سری از یوزکیس ها سیستمی هستن مثل همین login. معمولا این یوزکیس ها رو جزء Businessای ها نمیارن. بعبارت دیگه شما میتونید این دسته از یوزکیس ها را مجزاء کنید و با خیال راحت به طراحیBusiness UseCase Diagram ادامه بدین.
موفق باشید.

----------


## afsaneh.asp

ممنون دوست عزيز
آيا امكانش هست لينك يا فايلي رو برام معرفي كنيد كه در شناخت اينگونه موارد بهمم كمك كنه؟و آشناييتم بيشتر بشه.
 ممنون ميشم

----------


## m.hamidreza

وب سایت IBM بهترین منبع هست.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Modifier

با سلام...

به طور کلی Usecase Diagram یک دید کلی از نگاه کاربر نهایی سیستم است که فعالیت های مربوط به Actor ها در آن به صورت Usecase  نشان داده شده است به طوری که هر Usecase  نشان دهنده یک کار کامل باشد..(این تعریف کامل نیست فقط برای باز شدن دید شماست..)...

در Usecase Specification میتوانید PreCondition یا PostCondition ها رو بیاورید...
بدین معنی که برای ورود به این Usecase چه شروطی نیاز هست...یا پس از اجرای آن چه شرایطی باید ایجاد شده باشد...

یاعلی.

----------


## afsaneh.asp

ممنون
PreCondition یا PostCondition ها  كجا هستند؟ جاي خاصي نوشته ميشن؟

----------


## Modifier

> PreCondition یا PostCondition ها  كجا هستند؟ جاي خاصي نوشته ميشن؟


 
*Preconditions* (List the state(s) the system can be in before this use case starts)

 *  Post conditions* (List the state(s) the system can be in when this use case ends)

هر دو در use case specification نوشته میشوند...

میتونید در موردش جستجو کیند تا  template هایی رو برای دونستن ساختار اون بدست بیاورید...

یاعلی.

----------

